# looking for pointers (NFS)



## fullauto (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering if it were possible to have machine A export it's /etc/passwd file so that machines B, C, and D can make use of it? I know how to set up NFS exports, I'm just not sure where to change the config to have the machine read the MachineA:/etc/passwd.

Can anyone point me to some reading?
Thanks.


----------



## jalla (Jan 19, 2013)

yp(8)() is a good place to start


----------

